# Lord of the Night



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

I was just wandering if anyone read this book also i was shocked about it and it made me think that they didnt want to go to chaos but yet went when the primarch was killed im shocked i thought it was well done hope they come out with a sequel to it they left it open for one.

Hey im WarMaster Sindr as you can see my names Kurt im open to alot of W40K so if you want to have a convo with me about DOW 2 Chaos Rising i will galdy talk with you and i try to be nice but sometimes i get aggresive and stubborn


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

glad to have you with us mate. 

if you are looking for another Night Lords book. I'd suggest you read "Soul Hunter" by my good friend Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Here it is reviewed: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63481

and you can find it from the Black Library here: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer-40000/Soul-Hunter.html

I've got a signed copy enshrined in my wall. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> I've got a signed copy enshrined in my wall.
> 
> CP


Im jealous, ill get my chance one day to have my _Soul Hunter_ signed, and perhaps _Blood Reaver_ as well.

Welcome Warmaster, good choice on reading _Lord of the Night_ and I also suggest reading _Soul Hunter_, its my personal favourite.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

im postitive we've had big long discussions on LotN and Zso Sahaal before, im sure you could find the thread with little effort or someone nice will link you! its a really good thread if you find it.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info on Soul hunter i'll check it out and thanks for the welcome


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

When posting, it might do to include some punctuation. That way it doesn't look or feel like a couple of run-on's for people who are reading your posts.

To answer a question of yours in regards to a possible sequel to Lord of the Night; yes it was left open for a possible sequel with the intention possibly being there. However that novel came out ages ago and if Spurrier is still with Black Library I do not think he will be writing one anytime soon, and if he is not with them then don't expect a sequel ever. (At least not a sequel of his work from him.)


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

And if it's not by him, expect it to be about as good as the Ragnar sequels that King didn't write. Meh... Very meh.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

i know this is an old thread for an old novel, but i recently finished lord of the night and i needed to vent my frustration. i primarily picked this book up because i saw alot of recommendations for it and i wanted some night lords background before reading soul hunter. long story short, i'm glad simon spurrier is no longer writing 40k novels. terrible storytelling. it took me a month to finish it because i was so annoyed with his writing. could aaron dembski-bowden or dan abnett please rewrite this? this story deserves much better. i'm done venting now.


----------

